# Wading with CROAKER is finally here!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Summer is finally here! We finally got to run our first trips last week wading with croaker and boy did the guys come out of the blocks fast. Wed-Sat Nick and Jacob both had solid boxes of almost full limits wading the grass beds in West Matagorda Bay. Thursday had the best bite as the guys ran a 2 boat 10 person trip and had full limits of trout by 11am. Jacob fished Monday as well and popped 40 tout by 9am with friends/family that were in for the holiday weekend. As the temperature continues to heat up so will the fishing. Our weekends are pretty much booked through June, but we still June 29th and 30th open for anyone interested. Weekdays are easier to come by, but they are also filling up fast. This week Jacob has Wed 29th and Thur 30th open, while Nick only has Thur 30th available. Next week Jacob has Wed 5th and Thur 6th open as well and Nick only has Thur 6th. Don't hesitate contacting us because as you can see our calendar is filling up fast. Enjoy the pictures and contact us if you want to have one just like them.

Booking details:
Daniel Kubecka
Call/text (979)240-5312
Email [email protected]

Entrance to the ranch on Memorial Day. Dad puts the flags out to show thanks to all the current and former military and their families. We can't thank you enough for what you do and we'll never truely understand the sacrifies that come with it.









*MORE PICTURES AT: **http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=289#289*










































_*Our new custom corks that FISH SLICK STRINGERS made for us!*_









*MORE PICTURES AT: **http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=289#289*


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

A few more pictures:


----------

